# where do you buy your rats (live)?



## EmzEffect (Jul 6, 2009)

im thinking of starting to breed my own rats for my snakes.....
where do i start off?? pet rats from say...pets at home? :S sounds a bit odd to me, i imagine getting to the counter with a shifty look on my face, and them asking me: so....not gonna..kill them are you? 
id just be like ummm :S no?? err...well :/ just their babies? 
lol 

also, something ive been wondering, how do you kill said rats? i was planning to use a co2 chamber with vinega and bicarb, as thats something i knew about anyway. though i dont really know how efficient/clean/effective it is  and id like not to have to spend much money (besides whacking its head off the table, dont think i could do that!)

one more thing - how long do they take to grow? 
i remember i had a rat, half the size of my hand for 2 years and he never grew. it was a fancy rat though? 

thanks a lot for reading 
emzie


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

Search function on here should answer your questions.

Try to get your rats off a rodent breeder, they'll likely be cheaper and better quality.
For killing them you want CO2, a box and a regulator as well as a few other bits to do it in an efficient way. Pm Ssthisto and she'll tell you how to do it.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## EmzEffect (Jul 6, 2009)

mrhoyo said:


> Search function on here should answer your questions.
> 
> Try to get your rats off a rodent breeder, they'll likely be cheaper and better quality.
> For killing them you want CO2, a box and a regulator as well as a few other bits to do it in an efficient way. Pm Ssthisto and she'll tell you how to do it.
> ...


thanks  after having a look around i figured out the last two questions, just struggling with where to get hold of a breeder


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

EmzEffect said:


> thanks  after having a look around i figured out the last two questions, just struggling with where to get hold of a breeder



Search the classifieds for someone near you or put a wanted advert in there :2thumb:.


----------



## JDKREPS (May 16, 2007)

shame your so far i have around 40ish ready now, but im near leeds


----------



## EmzEffect (Jul 6, 2009)

JDKREPS said:


> shame your so far i have around 40ish ready now, but im near leeds


aw, well thanks anyways, ive found someone (or he found me) in flitwick, so only half hours drive away, and only £12 for three rats


----------

